

IE 10x faster than Chrome for simple a+b func - gridspy
http://jsperf.com/eval-func

======
skrimshander
The numbers are based on testing on visitor's computers, and the IE number in
particular is based on a sample size of 1 (at the time that I'm writing this).
So maybe the guy who was using IE was doing so from a very fast computer? That
said, I got over 50k ops/sec on my laptop using Firefox and less than 10k
using Chrome.

~~~
gridspy
I ran IE and Chrome on the same computer. In the end I went with a function
that has the loop inside it and it's fast enough. I'm just surprised it's so
slow.

------
gridspy
I have no idea why chrome is so slow at this.

